# Xen PVHVM on FreeBSD10



## sydney6 (Jan 15, 2014)

Does someone know how to check if the paravirtualized I/O drivers from Xen are loaded/working in FreeBSD 10? To my understanding it isn't necessary anymore to compile a custom kernel with PVHVM enabled, right? In /var/log/messages/ *I* can see the xn* and xbd* devices and the network performance is very good (saturated Gb) compared to qemu-emulated, but the disk performance is not as well, in[]fact even slower than emulated with qemu (0.10.2). Did some test with dd and bonnie++, turned caching on the host off and tried to directly sync to disk. Both VM's are running on the same host.


----------

